# Calling all those who know about Martin cams and modules



## Super T (Feb 14, 2009)

I have modules that are numbered 13. I know these are martin cams and modules. I just found some modules (super hard to find any more for discontinued bows) that are the right draw length. My Question is this: Did Martin ever use this type of numbering system on any other modules? Now granted from the pictures they look exactly the same, but I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------

